# getting ready for boot camp



## Ray (4 Aug 2002)

hey guys!!!!
well to get to the point I would like to know what you guys are doing to get realy for boot camp????? 
I`ve been running for 2 months 5 km a day at a pace of 25 min.
and 3x25 push ups a day
and 3x25 sit ups a day
what else can I do do get realy to make this as ez as I can 
please help !!!!!!!!!!!!
boot camp is Aug 27th 
(RCR) infantry
   :mg:


----------



## Andrew (4 Aug 2002)

I have been going to the gym for about 5 months now and run anywhere from 3-6 miles/on a treadmill(anyone know if that is just as good as running?) depending on what day it is.(Sometimes run more or less)  And do basic stuff like chin ups sit ups pushups too.  Someone who has done your Basic and Infantry would you more work on legs arms or chest?  What gets used the most when lifting weights?  Or just do it all around equal?  

One thing that I have been doing about 2/3 times a week is taken my hiking bag(it‘s got the metal backing) and filled it with books so it ways about 75lbs and go on ruck marches anywhere from 4-10 miles(they just get really boring on your own).  But ya feel good after.  I hope it will help me out on course.

Soon to be a proud memeber of the CF
Andrew   
------------------------------------------------
"May God have mercy upon my enemies, because I won‘t."
Gen. Patton


----------



## Mr_Kester (5 Aug 2002)

Hey Everyone!!!   :warstory:  
I have heard some of the physical training and things are pretty easy, but I‘d like to know how much and how hard should I train? I am only 15 so I‘v got at least 1 year to take action and get ready but what things should I do mostly? 

What parts of my body should I work the most? and can anyone give me some other tips bout mental strengh or other tips about physical training? 

Thanx for all the help and Good Luck to everyone that is already enlisted   

  :mg:                           :fifty:


----------

